# Forum > MMO > Revelation Online Hacks|Cheats > [Release] Revelation Online Questing Bot - Combat Assist, grinding - MMOViper

## viperbot

This is a work in progress but it has improved enough to start getting some videos out showing what it looks like while running.

Currently the bot will:

1. Grinding/Harvesting - Choose spot or patrol and let the bot do its thing.
2. Questing - Fully automated questing scripts and API. 
3. Combat Assist - This is what some call a rotation bot. You nav where you want to go and let the bot do all of the combat for you.
4. Full Combat Routines pre-made, just download and run.

Notes: Currently the bot will run through the starter island fully automated. It is being improved daily and will have up more story quests and daily quests very soon. Or why wait? Jump in and make your own. The scripting interface supports both C# and Python scripts.

Coming soon:
1. Mainly working on now is just questing. As the basic questing bot improves most of the bot improvements go hand in hand. Goal is to have it fully be able to quest to level 40 for now.

Here is a video of the Questing bot in action:



And here is a video of what the combat looks like with one of the pre-made combat scripts.




Forgot to mention other things. Like Radar:

----------


## xiaocola88

is the bots working alright?

----------


## viperbot

Yep still working. and being updated.

----------


## darkangel729

Where i can get this bot ?

----------


## viperbot

Umm... see my signature...

----------


## pegakug

bot still working ?

----------


## moonson1

Its pretty quiet about this bot, like 14 topics in your forum that you cant even read before buying it.. So is there any trial available, even if just for 24 hours? Or any other way to actually know what you get before you spend money?

----------


## jaimehhh

yo en lo personal no pagaría por ningún hack ni bot razones de peso 1 si te pillan adiós cuenta 2 no existen garantías de devolución del dinero en caso que el hack o bot no funcione 3 podría contener virus no existen garantías de que no contenga alguno 4 siempre existe el riesgo de que te pillen usándolo o alguien te delate y 5 no solo te pueden bannear una nueva cuenta para no perder progresos de cuentas avanzadas tambien existe el echo que te banneen la ip y vean la ip de registro y las cuentas que entraron atravez de esta misma y procedan a bannearlas todas y cada una de estas cuentas entre ellas una o mas cuentas avanzadas y peor aun si gastaste mucho dinero en esta/s asi que yo digo si no es gratis yo paso del todo salu2...

----------

